# Ban on shark fishing at Navarre pier



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like the SRCC is sealing the tomb on sharkfishing at Navarre Pier
the commission is set to vote next monday june 11 on banning sharkfishing at the pier for good. Navarre pier has been a sharkfishing meca for many years and 3 land based world reecords are held from that area. Sharkfishing has gotten a very bad rep over the years even though the majority of the sharkfishermen practice catch and release it still remains a taboo to local governing bodies because of the tourist factor. Any time i've ever shark fished and tourists showed up they were always fasinated with our exploits. I believe it's mpore of a draw than a problem. Our tourists know theres sharks out there and we certainly are'nt overfishing this species from land. If shark fishing means anything to you at all take the time to drop and email to one of the county commissioners and let em know this sport has a place along the gulf coast and a long heritage in this area. We need to preserve any and all remaining rights to fish as a rec angler or sooner or later we won't be able to rec fish at all.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up brother!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

What reason are they giving?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Pier#r said:


> What reason are they giving?


all in the name of "Public Safety" will come up….. The Government knows how to take care of you……


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

How do you ban a shark from sucking up a bait?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

You will have to cut the line and not able to land it, like pcola probably. Heck that would tell me, if I were a shark, hang out here, free food and nothin but exercise to get it? If my buddies were dis appearing, I may think diffrently about eatin that bait, lol. They are in the surf, wether we feed em or not, just some more government crap! I see dozens of them cruising the beach while on lunch and phone calls from the 30th floor in Orange Beach!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Was at Navarre Pier this afternoon and people were talking about this, what a load of bullshit! No kings around today but everybody was catching sharks. Saw 3 nice blacktips landed


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Was at Navarre Pier this afternoon and people were talking about this, what a load of bullshit! No kings around today but everybody was catching sharks. Saw 3 nice blacktips landed


 
If you dont land a king by next weekend let me know and ill pop your cherry.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Splittine said:


> If you dont land a king by next weekend let me know and ill pop your cherry.



Well hopefully it wont take that long but will def take you up on that offer. Do you got a secret honey hole or somethin?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Well hopefully it wont take that long but will def take you up on that offer. Do you got a secret honey hole or somethin?


No they are just thick this time of year.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

was wondering when that would happen since you can't shark fish off the Skyscraper .


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

It is up for discussion on the 11th and has not been decided yet. Go to the meeting and let them know what you think. Think about it if safety is the concern the pier is the best place because you can still shark fish from the beach, right in the middle of everyone. I would suggest you call the county commissioner for Navarre, Jim Melvin, and let him know what you think. Never tried to catch a shark from the pier on purpose but, I have hooked a few while fishing there, kind of hard not to sometimes.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

FEw Kings in Pcola last few days. Very slow. I hear Navaree is the place to be. I will be out there next week some time.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

funny i was surf fishing and caught a shark the other day and a tourist was walking by and told me "let it go!!" and was freaking out, trying to persuade me to throw it back. i looked up at her and said calmly "ok i will, can i get the hook out first?" sheesh, give me a chance to get the hook out lady!


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

update on this?


----------



## Buddy28030 (May 27, 2012)

Don't quote me on this but I am pretty sure they voted not to ban shark fishing.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

From PPFF 'Navarre':


> author=MS PAT link=topic=2357.msg12451#msg12451 date=1339454405]
> THANKS FOR A GREAT TURNOUT THIS MORNING thumps up THE COMMISSIONERS DO NOT WANT TO STOP SHARK FISHING ON THE PIER. THE BIG ISSUE WAS ABOUT BEACHING A SHARK THRU THE "SWIMMING AREA" IN FRONT OF THE SUMMER WINDS CONDO. WELL NOW, EVERYBODY KNOWS THAT NOBODY RESPECTS THE 300 FT. AREA AROUND THE PIER - EVEN THE COMMISSIONERS.. ERNIE POLK THAT IS THE KING OF SHARK FISHING ON OUR PIER, PROPOSED THAT NO SHARKS BE "BEACHED" DURING DAYLIGHT HOURS FROM MAY 10TH THRU SEPT 10TH WHICH IS THE PRIME TOURIST TIME. THE COMMISSIONERS ARE IN FAVOR OF THIS. ANSWERS WILL BE COMING THURSDAY. THEY WILL ALSO MAKE A RULING ON PEOPLE WITH PHYSICAL DISABILITIES (WHEELCHAIR) BEING ABLE TO FISH FREE. THE COUNTY ATTORNEY WILL GIVE A DEFINITION OF WHAT THAT WOULD BE AFTER RESEARCHING THE AMERICANS WITH DISABILITY ACT AND GIVE USE AN ANSWER ON THURSDAY ALSO. PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT US ON THURSDAY.


:thumbup:


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Sweet. That's great news.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i dont pier or shark fish but either way its a win for fishermen!!!!!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

*One more thing...*

Email county commisioners tonite!

Fromm PPFF


ms pat link=topic=2398.msg12566#msg12566 date=1339617543 said:


> found out just now that 3 of the 5 county commissioners are willing to leave the shark fishing as is with no changes. Please send emails letting them know that it's alright with you if they do (no restrictions added to the fwc regs) this great for us email :[email protected] everybody reading this send it in tonight!! Meeting is 0900 tomorrow.
> Thanks from me and the pier staff


----------



## Phat Old Man (May 24, 2012)

No Ban!


----------

